# Who Is Rescuing Who?



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Many of you read of the loss of our dear Baby back in November. We had been looking at rescuing a new dog before Christmas, but were not able to make the arrangements to pick her up before we left for San Diego. While we were in San Diego my mother-in-law passed away, which kept us there for an extended period of time. Needless to say, the losses we have faced in 2009 were huge. Since we are not sure when we will need to travel back to San Diego to finish up the endless estate issues we had decided that a dog might not be the best idea. After being home for two days I realized that we really needed her in our lives right now - I honestly think we need her more than she needs us. The funny thing is on my way home yesterday I saw a bumper sticker on a car that very simply stated "Who Rescued Who?"

So, it is with great pride that I would like to introduce you to a wonderful sweet girl - her current name is Taz, but we will probably change that. She is a 6 year old English Mastiff. She weighs in at about 160lbs. She is in rescue because her family lost their home to foreclosure.





We will be traveling up to Gig Harbor, Washington on Saturday to pick her up. Wave at us as we drive by!!


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

She looks soooo sweet. Congratulations.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! She sure couldn't have found a more loving home!!

Please be sure to give her a nose kiss from Wolfwood!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What a wonderful thing that you can both rescue each other!!!

160 lbs huh?







(We sometimes struggle handling a 30 lb Beagle







)

Have a safe trip up to get Taz! She's one lucky girl!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

160 pounds. That's a lot of love and a lot of poop.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Awesome!!!

That is great news for you and Taz.

...160lbs of dog. WOW!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Congrats. My sister-in-law has an English mastiff that weighs in at just over 200#. But he was just a big slobbery baby. The kids thought he was a horse for them. j


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

That is fantastic!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I love her colors! Way cool! she was sent to you by you know who















I love her name! It fits her!
Congrats!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I love her already!! Dogs are definatly good medicine!! And blessed with a nose kiss from Wolfie, she'll be an angel just like our Seamus!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Good Luck to all of you. I love brindle dogs, that coloring is just beautiful. One of my DW client raises Mastiff's and currently have 3, all between 150-200lbs. There are definately no little fancy trinkets on the coffee tables.

Enjoy each other. We love our girls.

Jim


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

very cool that you rescued her, i rescued my sweet doberman snoopy from paws chicago 4 years ago


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

What an awesome lap dog







congrats and all the best.

kevin


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

Snoopy thinks he is a lapdog he shares a twin bed with me, sits in my recliner with me and of course shares the bed in the trailer. hes only 110 lbs though so almost lapdog size!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

What a great looking girl. We are still reeling from unexpected loss of our Jazzy 3 weeks ago. The void in house is painful; I'm so happy for you that you'll be rescuing each other!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2011 keystone outback boy said:


> Snoopy thinks he is a lapdog he shares a twin bed with me, sits in my recliner with me and of course shares the bed in the trailer. hes only 110 lbs though so almost lapdog size!


ALL Dobies should be lap dogs! Just ask 'em!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

luverofpeanuts said:


> What a great looking girl. We are still reeling from unexpected loss of our Jazzy 3 weeks ago. The void in house is painful; I'm so happy for you that you'll be rescuing each other!


I'm so sorry to hear this. There is NOTHING that prepares us for the pain or the loss of one of our special 4-legged partners. The best we can do is remember the words of one VERY insightful child who, in trying to understand such a loss from a young child's perspective, explained to his family hat HE knew that their dog-friend had been loaned to them to help them and, now that their matters were resolved, his dog-friend was needed more someplace else. Would that our adult hearts & minds could understand so purely.... RIP Jazzy.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. There is NOTHING that prepares us for the pain or the loss of one of our special 4-legged partners. The best we can do is remember the words of one VERY insightful child who, in trying to understand such a loss from a young child's perspective, explained to his family hat HE knew that their dog-friend had been loaned to them to help them and, now that their matters were resolved, his dog-friend was needed more someplace else. Would that our adult hearts & minds could understand so purely.... RIP Jazzy.


Thank you so much for the kind words. With both our "Peanuts" gone now (Abby one year ago), the grief comes in waves and at unexpected times..... this thread has reminded me that the yearning to be rescued by another couple of four legged souls is becoming overwhelming ....

RIP Peanuts


----------



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

My brother and sister-in-law have an English Mastiff identical in color to Taz, her name is Lola (niece named her). They got her as a pup a year ago and when they took her to the vet, he said, "You better have a good relationship with this dog, she's going to be big!" She is a great dog, very friendly.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's awesome! I'm so glad you got a rescue dog. More people should consider doing this. Most of them are sweet dogs who make great pets. Those of you considering a dog might want to think about it. For one there are plenty of dogs who need homes. You can search for the breed you want and save some money. Plus you can skip the puppy phase so there is no potty training, chewed up shoes, furniture etc. Usually the foster parent can give you a good description of the dog's personality, both pros and cons, in order to make a better match. And if it's not working out they will take the dog back and help you try again. These organizations are made up of people who love animals. The dogs safety and happiness are their top priority. They would rather care for the animal themselves then see it go to a bad situation. We have 150lbs of rescue canine ourself except it's split in two LOL! We have a rescue Dobie and a stray Dobie we nursed back to health. Congrats to both you and Taz!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We suspect the cancer in our 'Omar" has returned. There is a large lump at the same location of the one that was removed back in November. We have an appointment at the vet tomorrow morning. We are preparing for the worst. A sad occasion for our family... He is my little RV buddy. Loves to travel along with us and Cody, the other dog.


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

Me and Snoopy are wishing you and your furry buddy all the best! Don't know what I will do when its time for Snoopy to go to the doggie park in the sky. he is only 8 so hopefully I won't have to deal with that for a long time.


----------

